# AR-15 detent spring problem



## Helmet_S

Guys I would like to find out if any of you have had a problem fitting the rear take down detent spring into the hole that is supposed to house it?

I have a Spike's Tactical lower and a AR Stoner Stainless Lower parts kit.

At first I thought I had the front pivot takedown detent spring switched with the rear but this morning I took that one out and tried it and it didn't fit either.

It would be awesome if someone could take out their rear takedown pin detent spring and measure it with a caliper and then also measure the hole. I would like to find out if the problem is my lower or the spring.

I am going to contact Midway, AR Stoner, and Spike's Tactical this morning and see what they say. My bet is that Midway will just send me a new spring as their customer service is incredible.

If anyone can help I would greatly appreciate it.

Have a great day everyone and God Bless.

Helmet_S


----------



## El Gato Loco

.156 on my hole and .104 on my spring (diameter)

.916 uncompressed spring length and roughly .131 depth of hole with detent in place.

Is that what you mean?


----------



## Helmet_S

Chris that is exactly what I mean. Thank you fort he information. I will check this out when I get home tonight. Don't you also have a few Spike's tactical lowers? I doubt it is their product being wrong. I am putting my bet on the spring being wrong.

Anyways Thank You for the information.


----------



## El Gato Loco

Oops sorry bro... I was measuring the safety switch detent.

For the rear takedown my hole is .097 and the spring is .086


----------



## El Gato Loco

I had a couple of Spike's lowers with DPMS lower parts kits but I sold them to Danny (bar-d on here)

Keep us posted.


----------



## Helmet_S

I was told by Spike's Tactical that the front pivot pin detent spring and the rear takedown detent spring should be the same spring.

Is this true?

It looks like Midway sells one spring that is labled as both. I am thinking that I got a wrong spring in my kit.


----------



## El Gato Loco

I think that is correct.

Maybe you accidentally used one of your takedown springs in the safety switch?


----------



## bar-d

The pivot detent spring and the takedown detent spring are the same spring.


----------



## Helmet_S

Well I am waiting for an answer back from Midway. For some reason they won't tell me what they are going to do until they figure out if all of their stock of that parts kit are bad or if just the one that I was sent is bad.

Chris
I don't have my safety switch in yet due to waiting on a new grip to arrive. the cheap one in the lower parts kit just wasn't comfortable.

Bar-D
Thank you for your reply. I just wanted to make sure with you guys that have built a few AR-15's that this was correct.

I will post what the outcome is when I find out. Have a great day all.


----------



## Helmet_S

Midway is shipping me out a DPMS replacement spring. They verified that the sprinds should be the same and are taking care of it.

All of the AR-Stoner Stainless Steel Parts kits have been mark unavailible through them. They are also going to let me know if there is something else wrong with the kit other than the one spring being wrong.

Everything else looks to function fine except the the wrong spring.

Hopefully this takes care of the issue.


----------



## ebbs

Cool man. Midway is a class act for sure.


----------

